# Going to Califur?



## Rivalawless (May 14, 2016)

So my friend recently agreed to take me and my wife to Califur on the saturday that it's open. We're all very excited and I wanted to know who else is gonna go. My wife is gonna be in her fullsuit and my friend who recently entered the fandom or at least thinks all ya'll furries are adorable xD might be trying one on. she loves bunnies too so if your a bunny she'll probably freak over that.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 16, 2016)

Not anymore seeing as the location changed.....


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 16, 2016)

Yeah.  I am not going either.  I find that there is no place to eat within comfortable walking distance (for someone who is obese) of the hotel.  The only place to eat is a restaurant/bar which serves vegan food.

If I brought my car with me, and were comfortable driving all the way to Pomona and back all by myself (the freeways frighten me still), it would not be a problem.

I swear I heard them say they were moving to Long Beach.  I could handle Long Beach almost free of charge.


----------



## PinkuShika (May 18, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Yeah.  I am not going either.  I find that there is no place to eat within comfortable walking distance (for someone who is obese) of the hotel.  The only place to eat is a restaurant/bar which serves vegan food.
> 
> If I brought my car with me, and were comfortable driving all the way to Pomona and back all by myself (the freeways frighten me still), it would not be a problem.
> 
> I swear I heard them say they were moving to Long Beach.  I could handle Long Beach almost free of charge.


This year will be a huge year for good food. Not only will there be a food area in the dealers den but there are tons of places all around the con to eat. 
100% not a dead zone!


----------



## PinkuShika (May 18, 2016)

Going to be dealing there in the den <3 I hope to see you guys stop by!


----------



## Falcore_Rigo (May 20, 2016)

I'll be there all weekend! 
be fun to meet you guys!


----------



## Baremen (May 20, 2016)

I got Sponsor, so I will try to be there all the days. I live not too far from there and know what is around, if anyone wants suggestions or ideas. Hope to buy some neat stuff in the Dealers Den.


----------



## Falcore_Rigo (May 20, 2016)

Baremen said:


> I got Sponsor, so I will try to be there all the days. I live not too far from there and know what is around, if anyone wants suggestions or ideas. Hope to buy some neat stuff in the Dealers Den.


Where are you from? cause im relatively close as well.


----------



## Baremen (May 20, 2016)

Falcore_Rigo said:


> Where are you from? cause im relatively close as well.


Like really close. 8 mins to get there for me, or even quicker if I come after work.


----------



## Falcore_Rigo (May 20, 2016)

Baremen said:


> Like really close. 8 mins to get there for me, or even quicker if I come after work.


That's pretty close lol i'm in Bakersfield!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2016)

I am going as well.
Been going to it for years, and excited to see the new location.
It is after all the same grounds that host the LA county fair.

Just a minor edit/add.
My mate is doing a panel. 
Califur wanted it to be listed under BDSM  
Tho I can see why for some of the things people do with this furry sub category.
What is the panel? Got to see the program guide.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 21, 2016)

I will be there again.  No dealers table this year.  I'll actually get to see the con.


----------



## Kiro_the_husky (May 21, 2016)

I might be going since it is near me. But I am wondering, does anyone know how much does it costs for a one-day membership at the door? I failed to preregister.


----------



## Kiro_the_husky (May 21, 2016)

Kiro_the_husky said:


> I might be going since it is near me. But I am wondering, does anyone know how much does it costs for a one-day membership at the door?


Also, does anyone know how much it costs for someone under 17?


----------



## Falcore_Rigo (May 22, 2016)

Kiro_the_husky said:


> Also, does anyone know how much it costs for someone under 17?


califur.com: Registration
check that out


----------



## Kiro_the_husky (May 23, 2016)

Falcore_Rigo said:


> califur.com: Registration
> check that out


Thx


----------



## SenorCrouch (May 28, 2016)

I'll be going on Saturday, the 4th.  I'm excited, I hear the Fursuit Parade is Saturday.


----------



## Kiro_the_husky (May 28, 2016)

I


SenorCrouch said:


> I'll be going on Saturday, the 4th.  I'm excited, I hear the Fursuit Parade is Saturday.


Should I go saturday? My parents want me to go on sunday because the one day passes are cheapesy, but I am not sure if I should


----------



## Kiro_the_husky (May 28, 2016)

Actually, when do you guys think is the best day to go?


----------



## SenorCrouch (May 28, 2016)

Well for me I'd choose Saturday...but that's mainly because of the Fursuit Parade.  I love the parades.  I know Saturday's one day pass is $35, which is what I'll be getting.  Sunday's one day pass is $25.  An additional $10 doesn't seem all that bad, especially since Saturday is the very center of the con.


----------



## vidwulf (May 28, 2016)

Hey Vidwulf here, CaliFur Co-Chair!

The hotel has a very nice place to eat. They actually have really great steak, burgers, fish, and veggies (yes, they serve those icky green things). I will say it is a bit pricey, BUT it's worth every penny.
Ok, I know you guys are wanting more and cheaper. We have arranged to have the Cafe near the entrance to the Main Hall opened for snacks and Starbucks. Besides this the concessions stand inside the Expo Hall will also be open with affordable food.
On site we have an event on Saturday called Sancocho which will have an international food court. The tickets are usually 20 dollars but if you show your badge it will only be 10 to get in and there are plenty of different options over there!
With a little planning, if you are staying in either the Main or Overflow Sheraton, you can hop a ride on one of the shuttles to many places in the area. Just North of us is the University of La Verne where there are tons of places to eat and even a pub! You have to book ahead of time, at least 24 hours, to have this service, but if you have your car then it's just a short drive! Ask the front desk for details on the shuttles!
If you hop the shuttle to the Overflow hotel you can get to In-N-Out pretty quickly so that's always a cheap option!

Check out our program book and food guide for maps, addresses, phone numbers, and websites for the places we suggest heading to if you head offsite for food: CaliFur Program and Food Guide

Last of all, if you are hungry and need a snack, stop by Hospitality in the Pinot Noir room (right by the doors before you head out towards the Main Hall) and grab something to eat. As long as you have your badge you can enter and have a snack on us (IE: HAVE A SNACK FOR FREE). Please note that we do not serve full meals here, but if you are really hungry and need something to tide you over, or something, we will have small snacks, while supplies last, for you. We just ask that you save some for everyone.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

I'll be showing up for Saturday. A bit nervous as it's my first furry con, but seeing how I have over 40 conventions under my belt, including staffing, I'm sure I'll have fun.

And my friend is vending there!


----------

